# Laminate Over Carpet



## JoeyJet (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, I need to know if I can lay a laminate floor over capet that is glued to a concrete slab. The floor would be used for a practice floor for an Irish Dancer. I would rather leave the carpet down to provide a sort of padding under the laminate. The house is a raised ranch that is about 10 years old, I have lived in it since new (and knock on wood) I have never had any moisture problems. The room is in the basement just off the garage. Also would anyone Know of any thing beside the carpeting I could put under the laminate to try and soften the floor a little? Thanks.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I guess it depends on how bouncy your carpet, i.e. how high/low...etc... ...etc... personally... I don't see why not if there is no moisture/mold problem... that save you the disposal headache... . you may want to try out on a small area to see how it feel first...


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Never, ever put laminate over carpet regardless of thickness. It will all come apart at the seams. You have to remove the carpet and underpad, make sure the concrete is smooth and clean, then install the proper laminate underpad then the laminate wood floor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Seen it done over low nap commercial several times. Never seen a problem with it. Armstrong actually told me it was fine to put theirs over a low pile commercial. They said it voids the warranty to not use their pad but they had known people to do this before and never heard of any problems relating to it either.


----------



## JoeyJet (Sep 6, 2007)

I am hoping this might work then. The carpet is a commercial type, very low pile. I really don't want to remove it because I hope it will give the floor some cushion because I am afraid that the laminate over the concrete alone will be to hard on the dancers knees. I guess I will give it a try and I'll let everyone know how it works out. Thanks for the input.

P.S. J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

the quality of the laminate also very important... don't buy cheap stuff... cheap stuff requires 100% level otherwise will split....

best is buy one box, try it out, see if it is easy to install and not spliting easily... otherwise, put it back and refund for a good quality one...

stay with brand establish for a long time rather than those come from no where materials...


----------



## jmancine (Oct 11, 2007)

I realize this thread is 3 months old, but i thought I'd confirm that Armstrong does indeed say that their laminates can be installed over carpet as long as it is 1/4" or less, and adhered/level to a 
wood subfloor. They also require a moisture barrier over the carpet. It would seem that since these instructions exist in their installation guide this would not void the warranty, but I would get that in writing first! Here's a link to some info:

http://www.floorexpert.com/Armstron...0f79d9644a19a59f8525694a00694ba2?OpenDocument

I'm considering this option with a room in my house that has very low pile commercial carpet installed over a wood subfloor. The only other option is to rip up the carpet and replace or sand all the subfloor...but if Armstrong says it is within "the rules", then I'll give it a shot. As I said, I'm going to get it in writing so if it does go bad I can make a warranty case.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

"They said it voids the waranty"
Theres a great reason not too right there.

Rip up the rug, use an approved undelay. For the little time and money you will be covered if anything happens


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

another reason for wipping the carpet is with all the height lost, moisture barrier...etc.... your door may need to cut a lot...

you probably don't need to sand the wood subflooring as minor irregularity will be made up by a good quality underlayment....


----------



## PMitchell (Jan 25, 2012)

*Armstrong's recommendations*

Laying Laminate over Carpet

Fully-adhered, maximum 1/4" (6.35 mm) carpet over a suspended wood subfloor is a suitable substrate.All other carpet and any carpet pad must be removed. If the carpet was glued in place, remove all remaining debris and excessive adhesive residue. Do not install laminate over carpet adhered to concrete.Quiet Comfort or Quiet Comfort Premium Underlayment is not recommended.Use Moisture Barrier Sheeting over the carpet. The seams do not need to be taped.Armstrong Commercial Laminate is not recommended to be installed over carpet in commercial applications.


----------

